# Towing?



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone tow a trailer, whats towing capacity?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I haven't but I've looked up people who have and many say that towing is no problem. There is a hidden hitch that you can buy either from Bosal (about $800) or from a guy on Audizine that makes a revised version. His screen name is JustMnB44 on there and his run about $600. 

From everything I've read the European tow rating is 5,000lb and the US rating is 3,500lb. Since there are no structural differences between the Euro and US cars I think the difference is how they are tested. Both of the hitches above are rated up to 5,000lb but I think that JustMnB44 can only claim 3,500lb if you are in the US for legal reasons. 

I plan on getting the JustMnB44 hitch later this year for my allroad for light car towing duty (have a Corrado that sometimes needs help) and to borrow my parents travel trailer.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks, will look into it


----------

